# BEWARE OF http://www.sky3ds-buy.com/



## amback (Jan 19, 2015)

STAY AWAY FROM IT, it's a scam


----------



## MisterJohnson87 (Jan 19, 2015)

Fancy adding context?


----------



## tony_2018 (Jan 19, 2015)

It should be a rule of thumb to check the resellers list before even purchasing. And it doesn't look like its on the list of resellers from the official site.


----------



## PLEYOR (Jan 19, 2015)

amback said:


> STAY AWAY FROM IT, it's a trap


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up, but more details would be great. Until then, future buyers should go for the official resellers (listed on sky's website) or our long-term sponsor, nds-card.com.


----------



## greeeed (Jan 19, 2015)

Just because "random" website say it's official seller doesn't mean it's true.
(Like everyone else said: Next time check sky3ds official seller from main site first)


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

greeeed said:


> Just because "random" website say it's official seller doesn't mean it's true.
> (Like everyone else said: Next time check sky3ds official seller from main site first)


 
That change nothing since realhotstuff was on gateway official seller.


----------

